
Black Lives Matter: React Router Docs Are Offline - s3th
https://reacttraining.com/react-router/
======
webel0
I think that this is a nice gesture. For those who are puzzled, I think that
they’re just trying to help us to keep our work and programming in perspective
by providing a reminder where we might not expect it. If you really need to
read the docs you can do it on github. Think of it as a PSA, maybe.

------
mrburton
Why would this be a good thing? Why not leave the docs up to help further
educate people, but put a banner on top of the site to show respect like
Hacker News does?

You can call attention more so by reserving a nice area of at the top of the
page and logo while still encouraging people to come and learn. Now people
will just go there and leave. I can't see how this would get people to care or
care more?

Just my opinion.

~~~
siquick
Because educating people on racism and police brutality is far more important
than educating someone on a navigation library.

~~~
mrburton
Okay, I expected to see such answers on social media and not on Hacker News.
¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

Thanks for your thoughtful answer.

------
monadic2
Yes, a great reminder we in tech can have material responses as well!

------
siquick
This is great. Respect.

------
kn0where
The docs are still readable on Github, fyi.

------
k__
Flagged?

Com'on!

~~~
monadic2
Political posts are only allowed if they can be construed as interesting to
venture capital.

------
aiscapehumanity
cockSec or cuckSec, what ever these authoritarians that keep flagging BLM are
alive and well.

------
ponker
I don’t really see how taking docs offline helps anyone either functionally or
symbolically.

~~~
knaik94
It calls attention to the issue.

~~~
_-david-_
Pretty sure they can just put a header or modal when you load the page.

------
_-david-_
My biggest issue with this is the assumption that racism is involved. Two of
the officers involved are not white and the only "evidence" I have seen that
Chauvin is racist is a picture of another person.

[https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/make-whites-great-again-
ha...](https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/make-whites-great-again-hat/)

